# Looking for some good FPS headphones, $100 budget, want to...



## HeronSword (May 30, 2013)

be able to hear people creeping up behind me.  So basically, is there any good FPS headphones for under a benjamin?  I am not picky if bass is to much or to low, I just want to be able to hear where my enemies are running in FPS games (or creeping up behind me with a knife lol)


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2013)

About a year ago I picked up a Razer Charachias set to temporarily replace a nice set of headphones that broke. I liked them so much I'm still using them... and they're cheaper now. RAZER Carcharias  Headset - Newegg.com

For what you want, you will also want to have a good sound card.


----------



## HeronSword (May 30, 2013)

erocker said:


> About a year ago I picked up a Razer Charachias set to temporarily replace a nice set of headphones that broke. I liked them so much I'm still using them... and they're cheaper now. RAZER Carcharias  Headset - Newegg.com
> 
> For what you want, you will also want to have a good sound card.



Do I need the sound card for virtual surround sound or just because it would make it sound better overall in stereo mode?

Thanks, I am going to read some more stuff on it, so far it is between these and the Creative Aurvana Live


----------



## drdeathx (May 30, 2013)

HeronSword said:


> be able to hear people creeping up behind me.  So basically, is there any good FPS headphones for under a benjamin?  I am not picky if bass is to much or to low, I just want to be able to hear where my enemies are running in FPS games (or creeping up behind me with a knife lol)





Corsair Vengence 1500 are $100. I have the 2000's and love em. Hey, I am from Schaumburg


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2013)

Ha, that was the set I replaced. Actually it was the 1300's. They lasted about two weeks. I was stupid and instead of RMA'ing them I opened them up to find they had been soldered by a drunk person. REALLY cheaply made. I fixed all that though with some new wire and better soldering. They isolate nicely too, I use them at work (loud shop). 

@HeronSword, I think your best bet would be to get the headphones first and use whatever sound card/onboard you have now to see if you're satisfied. If not, there's a bunch of cards to choose from in different price ranges.


----------



## drdeathx (May 30, 2013)

erocker said:


> Ha, that was the set I replaced. Actually it was the 1300's. They lasted about two weeks. I was stupid and instead of RMA'ing them I opened them up to find they had been soldered by a drunk person. REALLY cheaply made. I fixed all that though with some new wire and better soldering. They isolate nicely too, I use them at work (loud shop).
> 
> @HeronSword, I think your best bet would be to get the headphones first and use whatever sound card/onboard you have now to see if you're satisfied. If not, there's a bunch of cards to choose from in different price ranges.



My 2000's were made by a sober guy! LOL perfect and flawless


----------



## Jack1n (May 30, 2013)

These are 108$ so its just a tad over 100,but its what i would get if that was my budget.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003DA4D34/?tag=tec06d-20


----------

